# Uber or Grab?



## Newkid40

HI Guys, I'm new here.
Can share with me the uber and Grab now in the market is stable?
Especially on those part time driver if you have your day job how you cope with your earning on the grab or uber income?

Can share with me your experience?

Thanks
Newkid40


----------

